# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  این دو هفترو چی کار کنم

## Zigzag

بچه ها 
اون دو نفری که پارسال خیلی دیر شروع کردن ولی دندون اوردن اسماشون چی بود برم مصاحبشونو بخونم ،؟؟؟اگه کسی میدونه لینک تاپیکشونو بده ،همون دو تایی که قبلش ی چی دگ خونده بودن

----------


## Frozen

*والا من یادم نمیاد کسی ادعا کرده باشه تو انجمن ک قبلا یچی دیگه خونده تو دوهفته دندون اورده باشه  :/
اگه کسی همچین ادعایی کرده ک به منم ایدشو بدید شماره ساقی محترمشونو بگیرم*

----------


## miss_shadow

این 100درصد از هایزنبرگ جنس اعلا گرفته :Yahoo (20): .

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

ساقیم اینم نمونه کارم

----------


## Shaye

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*کلیه  a+  خریدارم*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*کلیه  a+  خریدارم*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*کلیه  a+  خریدارم*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> این 100درصد از هایزنبرگ جنس اعلا گرفته.


شما که استاد دادن روحیه کاذبی و بلدی چجور درصدا رو میشه بالا اورد کمکش کن ثواب داره

----------


## miss_shadow

من گفتم تو دوهفته میشه دندون قبول شد؟ :Yahoo (23): ؟؟اون کامنتهای امید دبخشی هم مال حداقل دوماه پیش بود اون موقع هم گفتم میشه به یه درصدایی رسید و هیچ وقتم نگفتم رتبه های خیلی خوب! من هیچ وقت نگفتم و نمیگم میشه به چند رسید ولی تلاش کردن و نشدن خیلی شرافت داره به التماس و گدایی آرزو از بقیه.
پ ن:قضاوت شما به سمت چپ ماست :Yahoo (65): .

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> من گفتم تو دوهفته میشه دندون قبول شد؟؟؟اون کامنتهای امید دبخشی هم مال حداقل دوماه پیش بود اون موقع هم گفتم میشه به یه درصدایی رسید و هیچ وقتم نگفتم رتبه های خیلی خوب! من هیچ وقت نگفتم و نمیگم میشه به چند رسید ولی تلاش کردن و نشدن خیلی شرافت داره به التماس و گدایی آرزو از بقیه.
> پ ن:قضاوت شما به سمت چپ ماست.


شنونده عاقل بود که منظورم چی بود ......
شما مگه چپم داشتی و ما خبر نداشتیم .....

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> من گفتم تو دوهفته میشه دندون قبول شد؟؟؟اون کامنتهای امید دبخشی هم مال حداقل دوماه پیش بود اون موقع هم گفتم میشه به یه درصدایی رسید و هیچ وقتم نگفتم رتبه های خیلی خوب! من هیچ وقت نگفتم و نمیگم میشه به چند رسید ولی تلاش کردن و نشدن خیلی شرافت داره به التماس و گدایی آرزو از بقیه.
> پ ن:قضاوت شما به سمت چپ ماست.


شنونده عاقل بود که منظورم چی بود ......
شما مگه چپم داشتی و ما خبر نداشتیم .....

----------


## miss_shadow

چون سنتون کمه و فشار کنکور تحمل میکنین درکتون میکنم و میبخشمتون بابت حرفهاتون :Yahoo (3): .
پ ن:سمت چپ متعلق به همه ست انحصار جنسیتی نداره :Yahoo (31): .

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

منم حرمت سن شما رو گرفتم بالاخره چندتا پیرهن بیشتر گشاد کردی ، .......بالاخره این همه تجربه از ینفر خیلی سن میخاد ، که ب سن شما نزدیکه ...

----------


## miss_shadow

همیشه میخواستم وصف ادب دهه هچتاد رو به صورت مستقیم ببینم .البسه چه خاصیت جالبی دارن که با گذشت زمان گشاد میشن ,من فکر میکردم آب میرن یسری پارچه ها :Yahoo (20): .
پ ن : الان یه دلیل دیگه برای تشکر از خداوند دارم ,مرسی که در دهه 70 دیده به جهان گشودم.

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

بهت پیشنهاد میکنم با دوتا ادم تعامل بگیری و اشنا بشی با چندتا اصطلاح جدید ، اره از این حرفت متوجه شدم که یکم مغزت پوسیده شده ، تقصیرتم نیس ، بس که منزوی بودی .بزرگی ب اندازه درکو شعوره ن اون عددی که تو شناسنامه مینویسن .

----------


## miss_shadow

گاد :Yahoo (13):  پناه بر تو از شر خلق.
پیش احمق نه ز عجزست مرا خاموشی
طرف بحث به نادان نشدن دانایی است.

----------


## MMdibi

> چون سنتون کمه و فشار کنکور تحمل میکنین درکتون میکنم و میبخشمتون بابت حرفهاتون.
> پ ن:سمت چپ متعلق به همه ست انحصار جنسیتی نداره.


یا شیخ مسئلتون؟
اگر بانویی گفتند که به چپم،یعنی به کجایشان؟
؟پ.ن: خوندمش از خنده روده بر شدم،دستت درد نکنه دلمو شاد کردی

----------


## rz1

_نزدیک کنکوره درک میکنم حالتونو
ریلکس ریلکس ریلکس تر
دهه هشتادیارم دور نریزید
دو هفته ای ک مونده هم وقت خوندن مطلب جدید نی /هر چ خوندی بشین دوره کن
نبینم دعوا بشه ها
خشم رضوان بر شما_

----------


## lix_Max

زوده بنظرم
ببین همین امروز شروع کن اگه صفری،اما واسه ۱۴۰۱ ، از الان شروع کنی میتونی سال بعد زیر ۱۰۰۰ شی

----------


## lix_Max

زوده بنظرم
ببین همین امروز شروع کن اگه صفری،اما واسه ۱۴۰۱ ، از الان شروع کنی میتونی سال بعد زیر ۱۰۰۰ شی

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط MMdibi


یا شیخ مسئلتون؟
اگر بانویی گفتند که به چپم،یعنی به کجایشان؟
؟پ.ن: خوندمش از خنده روده بر شدم،دستت درد نکنه دلمو شاد کردی


منظورش قوزک سمته چپه پاهاشه مگرنه ااون یکی بای دیفالت تحت لیسانس پسراعه استفادش توسط دخترا پیگیری قضایی داره بخاطر نقض قوانین کپی رایت_

----------


## Nine

:Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 

وای مرسی بچه ها عالی بود :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 


از این به بعد باید بیشتر به تاپیکای درسی سر بزنم

----------


## miss_shadow

شما نگران همکلاسی ها نباش خداروشکر انقدر کنکور مجدد و  پشت کنکورهم سن هست که تنهایی پرکنه :Yahoo (3): .کامنتای هم دهه تون هست دیگه شما که انقد روی دهه تون تعصب دارین بگین به نیابت از دهه تون درست حرف بزنن وگرنه هرکسی بلده متلک بپرونه.
پ ن :قاشق نشسته  بودن اینجا صدق میکنه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mahshidmdr

> شما نگران همکلاسی ها نباش خداروشکر انقدر کنکور مجدد و هم سن هست که تنهایی پرکنه.کامنتای هم دهه تون هست دیگه شما که انقد روی دهه تون تعصب دارین بگین به نیابت از دهه تون درست حرف بزنن وگرنه هرکسی بلده متلک بپرونه.
> پ ن :قاشق نشسته  بودن اینجا صدق میکنه


اصولا یه دهه هفتادی همه چیز دان هم باید بدونه که نمیتونه رفتار یک شخص رو به یک گروه گنده تعمیم بده. رفتار اون اقا رو قبول ندارم ولی شما هم ...

----------


## miss_shadow

بسته به قوه تخیل و درایتتون داره دیگه!
پ ن:میتونین از قند و نبات ریزی سایر حاضرین در تایپیک نیز جهت شادی بهره ببرین.

----------


## Mahshidmdr

> بسته به قوه تخیل و درایتتون داره دیگه!
> پ ن:میتونین از قند و نبات ریزی سایر حاضرین در تایپیک نیز جهت شادی بهره ببرین.


باش حتما :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Frozen

*بچه ها بسه دیگه 
تو دعوا حلوا پخش نمیکنن سر عصبانیت یکی یچیزی میگه برای رو کم کنی طرف مقابل ...یه فحشی میندازه رو زمین بقیه چرا میان برش میدارن؟
یا مثلا یکی دیگه میاد کینه یه دعوای گذشته رو دوباره زنده میکنه 
بابا بسه بخدا بزرگ بشید ! این چیزا خنده داره...همو میخواید تیکه پاره کنید :/
یکی دلش میخواد بگه شما ده سال بخونید برای کنکور دندون میارید اونیکی میگه حاجی بشین شب کنکور بخون قبولی !
اینکه کی درست میگه کی غلط رو ول کنید ! اصلا کی میدونه درست و غلط چیه ؟  زندگی کنید به غلط 
لازم نیس واسه اثبات حرفاتون وارد بحث بشید ! 
اگه یکی بگه سرعت صوت از سرعت نور بیشتره و شما بیاید باهاش بحث کنید هیچ تفاوتی به حال سرعت اون دوتا نمیکنه 
فقط خودتونید که دارید اعصاب و روانتونو بهم میریزید
خلاصه میخوام بگم تا جای ممکن احترام همو نگه دارید و حرمت شکنی نکنید
درسته اسمش فضای مجازیه ولی پشت این فضا آدم های واقعی با قلب های واقعی هستن !
مهربون تر باشیم و مهربونی رو پخش کنیم 
با تشکر...از ممبر میام پایین و میکروفونو میدم به نکست حاجی 

پ.ن : طبق شواهدات ارسال قبلی ما خر گشتیم  عب نداره ما خر  شما انسان باشید مرسی اه*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

بعضی وقتا ادم میمونه واس خودش تاسف بخوره یا دیگری

----------


## indomitable

چه تاپیک عجیب غریبیه :Yahoo (77):

----------


## rayden

ای بابا دیگه شورشو درآوردین چپ و راست میری تو انجمن هی از اینجور تاپیکاس (من مشکلی با محتوای تاپیک ندارم) فقط اینکه سریع دو نفر میفتن به جون هم و دعوا و بحث

یکی میگه نععععععععع غیرممکنه حتما یه چیزی زدی که اینطور سوالی میپرسی
اون یکی میگه واییی چرا همش دوس دارین مردمو ناامید کنین
ببینید من نمی گم که امید الکی بدین و یه مشت حرف مفت که اره می تونی رتبه ۱ بشی 

ولی خب اگه نمی تونین جواب درست حسابی به استارتر بدی اصلا جوابی ننویس
استارتر عزیز 
منو نمیشناسی منم تو رو نمی شناسم
ولی ناموسا این روزای باقی مونده رو بشین بخون هرجوری دوس داری
پشیمون نمی شی بهت قول شرف میدم
عمومی ها رو می تونی خیلی بیاری بالا که واقعا رتبه تو جابه جا میکنه
من پارسال عربی چند روز مونده به کنکور شروع کردم بخونم (واقعا میگم)‌اونم فقط چند تا نکته ترجمه 
تونستم ۵۰ بزنم
بنابراین 
زمان یه چیز نسبیه و الان لازم نیست تعداد روزای باقی مونده رو حساب کنی باید تعداد ساعتای باقی مونده رو بشمری اونوقت می بینی چقد تایم داری
و با این تایم خیلی کارا میشه کرد

این جمله "ساقیم اینم نمونه کارم" رو دیگه خزش کردین از بس گفتین

----------


## rayden

و اینم اضافه کنم که هرکی میگه حقیقت تلخه و تو تا الان نخوندی الان میخوای چه گلی به سرت بزنی 
من از همین تریبون اعلام میکنم تا وقتی خودتون تو زندگی کسی نبودین و از مشکلاتش خبر ندارین نشین قاضی و طرفو بکوبونین
هرکسی یه بدبختی هایی داره که حتی بزرگتر از این کنکور کوفتیه

----------


## rayden

ببین تو دو هفته بشین این کارا رو بکن اگه میخوای (حالا من فقط دارم پیشنهاد میدم الان یکی میاد میگه تو خودت پشت کنکوری هستی چجوری میای مشاوره میدی اولا من مشاور نیستم فقط دارم پیشنهاد میدم کسیم با این پیشنهاد حال نمیکنه بره خودش برنامه بریزخ من کسی رو اجبار نمیکنم) :
عربی بشین روزی دو درس بخون (یه کتاب جمع بندی مث خ سبز  یا خط ویژه کافیه ) + روزی دو تا کنکور عربی تحلیل کن 
فارسی روزی ۵ درس لغت و املا بخونی و دوتا قرابت و ارایه کنکور رو تحلیل کنی خوبه لازمم نی با وسواس بخونی یه دو سه دور هر لغتو بخونی کافیه 
زبان = اگه زبانت خوبه تحلیل دو تا کنکور زبان تو هر روز کافیه
دینی = دهم یازدهم رو بخونی کافیه به نظرم روزنامه وار مفهومی بخون اوکی؟ یعنی نمیخواد واو به واو حفظ کنی درست حسابی متن درسو بفهم و روی آیه ها تمرکز بیشتری داشته باش یه درسنامه جمع وجورم بخون که تحلیل ایات رو داشته باشه

این از عمومی ها اگه میخوای تا برات اختصاصی هارو هم بگم؟

----------


## rayden

در ضمن فکر اینی که یه سال بشینی واسه کنکور سال بعد رو هم از سرت بیرون کن کاملا

پشت کنکور ماندن جهنمی بیش نیست(حداقل برامن و خیلیای دیگه اینطور بود) باید تموم توانتو امسال بزاری حتی اگه یه روز مونده باشه 
و بیخیال نتیجه و اینکه قبول میشم یا نه و فلان و بهمان بشی 
خلاصه موفق باشی دوست عزیز و یادت باشه موفقیت تصادفی نیست
و ربطی به اینکه کی شروع میکنی درس بخونی نداره ربطی به وجدانم نداره
فقط ربط به درست و هوشمندانه خوندن داره
خدا به همراهت برات بهترینا رو آرزو دارم

----------


## Eli..

تا ببینیم بعد کنکور هم این تاپیکا و بحثا همینقدر جذابه :Yahoo (23): ولی خدایی از استرس و فشار کنکوره .درک میکنم. :Yahoo (20): بیچاره گرخیداااا.یه سوال پرسید.
این دو هفته رو مطالبی  رو بخون که قبلا خوندی، عمومی هم میتونی پیشرفت خوبی بکنی.

----------


## rayden

گفتم اختصاصی ها رو هم بگم (بازم میگم اینا فقط یه پیشنهاده) :

ریاضی : روزی یه کنکور تجربی از کنکور های ۱۲ سال اخیر رو دوبار حل کن هرجا هم به یه نکته ای فرمولی چیزی رسیدی یاداشتش کن باور کن خیلی از مباحث موقع سوال حل کردن یادت میاد(کتاب دور دنیا گاج خوبه واسه این کار) + اگه می تونی مباحث لگاریتم و نمایی و حد رو از روی خط ویژه کار کنی که عالی میشه

شیمی : روزی ۳۰ ص از حفظیات مهروماه بخون (روزنامه وار مفهومی وسواس نمی خواد به خرج بدی
حواست بیشتر به اسم ترکیب ها و رنگ شون و کاربردشون باشه)
+ فصل ۱ و ۳ یازدهم + فصل ۱ دهم (میدونم حتما تحت یه شرایطی این فصلو قبلا خوندین زیادم سخت نیست تستای کنکورشو فقط حل کنی حساب کار دستت میاد) + فصل ۳‌و ۴ دوازدهم رو بخونین
+ فقطططط تست کنکور بزن تالیفی رو بیخیال(حالا برای یه سری مطالب حفظ عیب نداره اگرم فصل ۱ یازدهم برات سخته می تونی فقط حفظیاتشو بخونی)

فیزیک = هرسال قشنگ خالص ده الی یازده سوال از این سه تا مبحث میاد : مغناطیس و نوسان و فیزیک هسته ای
اگه می تونی اینارو کار کنی کارت درسته واقعا + بعد از اتمام درستامه هر فصل فقطططط تست کنکور بزن کافیه

زیست : والا نمیدونم تا الان چه فصلایی رو خوندی ولی اونایی که خوندی رو قشنگ مرور کن چند تا تستم بزن یادت نره 
بعد فصلای زیر خوبه  :Yahoo (2): اگه متن کتاب رو خوب بجویی و مزه مزه کنی نصف راهو رفتی بعدش برو سراغ تست و یه سری نکات مهم از کتابای جمع بندی) 
گوارش + گردش مواد + تنفس
تنظیم عصبی + حواس + تولید مثل (از یازدهم هورمون ها و یاخته هدفشونو و کاربردشونو بلد باشی خیلی از سوالا کارتو راه میندازه)
دوازدهم : فصل ۵‌ و ۸(۶ هم خوبه ولی ۵ رو به خاطر ترکیب زیاد سوالا با تنفس یاخته ای و چرخه کربس و... گفتم)

روزی ۳ الی ۴ گفتار بخونی کافیه

البته اگه دوستان هم نظری دارن میتونن راهنمایی کنن من نمیگم پیشنهادم بی نقصه  

خلاصه امیدوارم به کارت بیاد

----------


## rayden

و اینکه خواهشا وقتتونو با درسنامه زیاد تلف نکنین سعی کنین سریع بخونین و وقت بیشتری رو واسه تست بزارید مطمئن باش هرچی که تو درسنامه یاد نگرفتی تو تستا یاد میگیری

تحلیل کنکور های ۱۲ سال اخیر رو حتماااااااا حتمااااااا انجام بدید

----------


## rayden

و تحت هیییییچ شرایطی تسلیم نشیییینن و بی قید و شرط درستونو بخونین و به فکر اخرش نباشین
تا لحظه اخری که برگه تو تحویل میدی تلاش کن
باقیشو بسپار به خدا
اوکی؟

مطمئن باش هرچی به صلاحته همون میشه

----------


## rayden

برای شمایی که اینجایی داری پیاممو میخونی و تک تک کنکوریا ارزو دارم نتیجه جوری باشه که از ته دل خوش حالتون کنه : )
موفق و پایدار باشید

----------


## Dillon

راستش این چیزایی rayden گفت حداقل یه ماه وقت میخوادپ.ن:عربی 99اونقد ساده بود که یه کلاس نهمم حداقل 30درصد میزد

----------


## rayden

بنده فرمودم که فقط یه پیشنهاده و کسی رو اجبار نکردم کاری رو بکنه که من میگم نکته ای که من میگم اینه که وقتی یه نفر صفر مطلق نیس چرا نتونه یکم درصداش رو رشد بده 

و اینی که عربی کنکور 99 رو در سطح کلاس نهم میدونید بهتون تبریک میگم یه عده بودن حتی نتونسته بودن بالای 30 درصد بزنن
اینی که یه چیزی براتون اسونه دلیل بر اسون بودن اون چیز برای همه نیس

و در اخر اینم بگم که هر چی تو این روزا ادم بخونه توی نتیجه اش قطعا تاثیر میزاره
من روز اخر دقیق یادمه درسنامه حد خط ویژه رو خوندم تونستم به سوالای حد توی کنکور جواب بدم
و اشتباه بزرگ من این بود که زود ناامید شدم درست موقعی که می تونستم نتیجه مو بهتر کنم
در ضمن خیلیا هستن از دیروز امروز شروع کردن ولی نا امید نیستن حتی اگه تهش پشت کنکوری باشه

----------

